# Ibook Osx 10.4.2 Cannot Connect to Internet



## wallywitness (Sep 25, 2005)

I have an iBook OSX 10.4.2 with an airport card. I use to be able to connect to the internet thru my Airport extreme or my Linksys wifi router.  After installing an update from Apple(I dont know for sure but I believe it was the 10.4.2 update), I can still see the wifi routers but I cannot connect to the internet anymore. I have tried my PC Laptop and it can connect to the internet successfully to both Airport and Linksys routers. I tried turrning off the airport on my ibook and turning it on again but it made no difference. I really appreciate any advice.


----------



## scottandmin (Mar 11, 2008)

This is also my problem. I restarted in safe mode and then restarted again, and it worked in one room of my house. BUT...now it no longer works anywhere. I thought it may be my MAC, not my internet...but I just used it in a hotel over the weekend successfully. 
What's up with that???


----------



## gsahli (Mar 11, 2008)

First guess is that you have a neighbor with a router and there's interference. Change the channel in your router (like to 5-6-7).


----------



## stilbite (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi guys, suggest you go all the way to 10.4.11, there may be a glitch somewhere at 10.4.2 . If you can use it outside your WI-FI at home I am guessing it's is possible the Router that is now not up-to date.


----------

